# Loud clicking noise



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Guys hope somone can help, over the past few days iv notised a loud clicking noise when turning left a slow speed?

Will call the HPC tomorrow but could do with putting my mind at rest, its just had a service and all wheels referbished at valet magic last week?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Common issue easily resolved....do a search on wheel clicking and you will pull up a few posts on it.


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

m4rc1980 said:


> Hi Guys hope somone can help, over the past few days iv notised a loud clicking noise when turning left a slow speed?
> 
> Will call the HPC tomorrow but could do with putting my mind at rest, its just had a service and all wheels referbished at valet magic last week?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Many a thread on this. Use the search function. Believe it is easily solved. Something to do with where the wheel meets the hub?


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

oh yer, sorry peeps delete this thread if you can found it through the search all be it a couple of pages in, glad its not serious

wheel off clean, grease & torque to 140Nm 

will give it a go

just one thing before it gets deleted, will it damage anything if you leave it for a while?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

m4rc1980 said:


> oh yer, sorry peeps delete this thread if you can found it through the search all be it a couple of pages in, glad its not serious
> 
> wheel off clean, grease & torque to 140Nm
> 
> ...


Nope...takes 5 mins to fix though so would do it sooner rather than later. Noise gets annoying quickly.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Does this fix last a length of time worth doing ?
Noble's told me it was not. 
My car is very loud now and when I asked them about fixing it they said that as it would only cure it for such a short period of time they have stopped fixing them. 
J


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

KAT said:


> Does this fix last a length of time worth doing ?
> Noble's told me it was not.
> My car is very loud now and when I asked them about fixing it they said that as it would only cure it for such a short period of time they have stopped fixing them.
> J


After the bumper spraying incident recently I`m surprised you anything they say.

Keep the wheel nuts tight and the noise stays away.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I do doubt it and I certainly wouldn't let them take my wheels off and on. 
Its obvious how that would turn out. 
I have a torque wrench so would try it myself, just wondered if it was more rubbish from them as to how long it would last. 
J


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I've had mine cleaned and greased about 5 times now and wheel torqued to the higher value. (AP discs)
Every time the noise comes back in about 3 weeks.
It is now worse than its ever been. clackclackclackclackclackclack

If anyone knows a permanent cure please post.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

M4rc1980, you're in Surrey, pop down to Robbies bbq on Sunday and listen to all the clacking when people arrive ;-)
You're right, the noise can be very embarrassing and I must say that it had me worried for a time when it got worse following caning it around the ring, pulling into the car park and having herds of people asking if I knew it was making a noise and were my wheels were falling off. The other couple of GTR's there of course didn't exhibit the noise ;-(
Didn't seem to affect anything or make any noise other than when slow turning left or right, I could actually feel it on the wheel at one stage.
Had my discs replaced and service at Litchfields and all the guys know about the noise, it's routine to clean, copper slip and tighten. My noise has been gone since, but as others say, will likely return.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine has been quiet for the 7 months since Litchfield fixed it.


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

paul__k said:


> I've had mine cleaned and greased about 5 times now and wheel torqued to the higher value. (AP discs)
> Every time the noise comes back in about 3 weeks.
> It is now worse than its ever been. clackclackclackclackclackclack
> 
> If anyone knows a permanent cure please post.


I had the clicks - usual solution worked but clicks came back. Put on 15mm wheel spacers and no clicks since then.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine is fine too....had the problem, fix done...sorted!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Stevie76 said:


> Mine is fine too....had the problem, fix done...sorted!


+1 damn annoying sound though.... would love to know what actually causes it. As the solution does not really tell you much?


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

paul__k said:


> I've had mine cleaned and greased about 5 times now and wheel torqued to the higher value. (AP discs)
> Every time the noise comes back in about 3 weeks.
> It is now worse than its ever been. clackclackclackclackclackclack
> 
> If anyone knows a permanent cure please post.


Are you definitely using copper grease ? Anything else will burn off over time and the noise will come back.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

OldBob said:


> M4rc1980, you're in Surrey, pop down to Robbies bbq on Sunday and listen to all the clacking when people arrive ;-)
> You're right, the noise can be very embarrassing and I must say that it had me worried for a time when it got worse following caning it around the ring, pulling into the car park and having herds of people asking if I knew it was making a noise and were my wheels were falling off. The other couple of GTR's there of course didn't exhibit the noise ;-(
> Didn't seem to affect anything or make any noise other than when slow turning left or right, I could actually feel it on the wheel at one stage.
> Had my discs replaced and service at Litchfields and all the guys know about the noise, it's routine to clean, copper slip and tighten. My noise has been gone since, but as others say, will likely return.




Would of loved to of met for a bbq if that was an invite to all Gtr owners but I'm off go karting.
Are there many meets like this in Surrey? (Also which part of Surrey?)


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm down redhill side of the world. Down in Horsham on Saturday afternoon


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

We should all get a Surrey/Sussex meet sorted out.
I am happy to sort the Sussex meet as I am the area rep-who would prefer Surrey tho?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Sussex meet sounds like an idea  longer drive!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Ok will get one sorted.
Does a Saturday work for most people?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I would hope so


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Yeh got this clicking on my front left now. Glad iv seen this its put my mind at rest. Been out there for an hour with a torch to see what it was but none the wiser. lol. Will drop into my mate at Kwik Fit some time and get it sorted. Love this forum !


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Has anyone had a GTR from new or second hand for a while without this clicking noise?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep, sure didn't from new. Only since new tyres at 2 years old.
Torque the bolts to 139 instead of 134. I haven't bothered yet. It's just a noise, to go with all the other noises the GT-R makes.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

3 years. 21000 miles. 3 sets of tyres and mine has only just started. I'll try doing the wheel nuts up a bit tighter. I only hope it is this and nothing else. Like a clicking tinny type noise that appears to like ping a bit like a spring.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Mine went away following fitting new brakes, retorque etc .....for about two weeks and is now creeping back.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Mines is booked at my local NHPC, same clicking noise.. I have spacers, so they said it's not covered under warranty. But the boys were nice enough to say, come back with the spacers off and we will look into it for you...


----------



## Tonto_GTR (May 12, 2011)

paul__k said:


> I've had mine cleaned and greased about 5 times now and wheel torqued to the higher value. (AP discs)
> Every time the noise comes back in about 3 weeks.
> It is now worse than its ever been. clackclackclackclackclackclack
> 
> If anyone knows a permanent cure please post.


Had very bad clacking noise on mine. Dealer did the usual greasing etc, only for it to come back. Took it back, they did a more thorough clean/grease. 2 weeks later noise back again. This time, the dealer removed the half shafts , turned them around and replaced them. Result, no more noise. This is the official Nissan fix for this problem if cleaning/greasing doesn't fix it.
This was all done under warranty.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tonto_GTR said:


> Had very bad clacking noise on mine. Dealer did the usual greasing etc, only for it to come back. Took it back, they did a more thorough clean/grease. 2 weeks later noise back again. This time, the dealer removed the half shafts , turned them around and replaced them. Result, no more noise. This is the official Nissan fix for this problem if cleaning/greasing doesn't fix it.
> This was all done under warranty.


Eh? Turned the half shafts round?
Oh, I just got it while typing. Rotated them a bit. That would help if the splines were a bit bashed from the clacking. But they don't cause the noise?
Confused.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Quality post tonto i shall be onto my dealer about rotating the half shafts
This is similar to the 350z clicky axles that were fixed under warranty. I think some people ended up with new half shafts if greasing the splines and rotatuon did not fix it


----------



## Tonto_GTR (May 12, 2011)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Eh? Turned the half shafts round?
> Oh, I just got it while typing. Rotated them a bit. That would help if the splines were a bit bashed from the clacking. But they don't cause the noise?
> Confused.


I don't profess to understand it either, but that's what they said they did and I've had no problems since.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Got mine done at an HPC a few weeks ago (Whether they actually did the spline rotation or not they said they did/knew what to do)...and...still quiet..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Spline Rotation LOL LOL LOL. Sounds like your having your Spine rotated to the point where your A*se and elbow don't know where they are ! LOL

OK Mr Nissan, time to be a BIG Star and tell us why are cars are clicking to the point of embarrassment and me nearly not being let out on track as the Marshals though the car sounded unsafe


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

Currently in the Alps (Furka, Grimsel, Susten, etc.) ... almighty "clicking" yesterday and today, for the first time for me. Had to stop as I thought I'd picked up some road debris or the wheels where comimg off!

Altdorf Nissan were very helpful following advice from Westover in the UK. Wheels off, all cleaned up and back on ... clicking went away ... until 2 hours "spirited" driving later and all back again! Quite embarassing ... sounds as if the car is about to implode!

Will try the over-torquing "fix" tomorrow, otherwise it's ear plugs time!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Pie-Man said:


> Currently in the Alps (Furka, Grimsel, Susten, etc.) ... almighty "clicking" yesterday and today, for the first time for me. Had to stop as I thought I'd picked up some road debris or the wheels where comimg off!
> 
> Altdorf Nissan were very helpful following advice from Westover in the UK. Wheels off, all cleaned up and back on ... clicking went away ... until 2 hours "spirited" driving later and all back again! Quite embarassing ... sounds as if the car is about to implode!
> 
> Will try the over-torquing "fix" tomorrow, otherwise it's ear plugs time!


Alot of copper grease on the hubs will help.

Robbie


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

I spoke to the GTR specialist at Marshalls and he said it's caused by the brake pads taking in air? I didn't really understand a word he said but what did surprise me was he said it's there for a reason?

Could this be Nissan trying to make out it's normal?


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

It was a bit embarrassing driving through Mcdonalds as the the drive-thru is really tight. I had the Nova and Corsa boys looking on and it sounded like my drive shafts on the front were shot or something.

Since reading all the posts about it I've stop bothering with it now though.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Pie-Man said:


> Currently in the Alps (Furka, Grimsel, Susten, etc.) ... almighty "clicking" yesterday and today, for the first time for me. Had to stop as I thought I'd picked up some road debris or the wheels where comimg off!
> 
> Altdorf Nissan were very helpful following advice from Westover in the UK. Wheels off, all cleaned up and back on ... clicking went away ... until 2 hours "spirited" driving later and all back again! Quite embarassing ... sounds as if the car is about to implode!
> 
> Will try the over-torquing "fix" tomorrow, otherwise it's ear plugs time!


Are you there with the Petrolheads Nirvana team? 

I was going to go but couldn't get the time off. 

Yep, as I said I had the marshals at Castle Comb almost refusing me entry to the circuit as they thought that there was something seriously wrong with the car!!

C'mon NISSAN - tell us why our £75k "super cars" click !!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Steve said:


> Are you there with the Petrolheads Nirvana team?
> 
> I was going to go but couldn't get the time off.
> 
> ...


Maybe they meant the driver :flame:


----------



## k3vkoh (Sep 3, 2008)

Previously my car make the clicking noise as well, but it all went away after I changed my nuts to Project Kics Racing Nut Composite

Not sure if the "Attached rotating taper-seat made with A7075-T6 aluminum and ultra-hard alumite finish" which is supposed to help with better contact has anything to do with it. But it got the job done and so far the clicking noise hasn't come back yet.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

k3vkoh said:


> Previously my car make the clicking noise as well, but it all went away after I changed my nuts to Project Kics Racing Nut Composite
> 
> Not sure if the "Attached rotating taper-seat made with A7075-T6 aluminum and ultra-hard alumite finish" which is supposed to help with better contact has anything to do with it. But it got the job done and so far the clicking noise hasn't come back yet.


Hi, this is very useful information; however, I have my reservations about "alloy" wheel nuts, especially knowing just how much lateral force they have to endure when using the car out on a circuit etc. I had an experience with alloy wheel nuts which could have cost me my life and will definitely NOT be fitting anything other than the RRM fitment!!


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Nope ... doing our own thing. Nice drive down through France, stayed with friends in Basel, then Andermatt, Bormio, the Black Forest and finally close to Nurburg. Found some great roads, hotels and the odd glass of wine/beer! If I can get my act together I'll make a road & pass list with a "score" against each!

Tim




Steve said:


> Are you there with the Petrolheads Nirvana team?
> 
> I was going to go but couldn't get the time off.
> 
> ...


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> I spoke to the GTR specialist at Marshalls and he said it's caused by the brake pads taking in air? I didn't really understand a word he said but what did surprise me was he said it's there for a reason?
> 
> Could this be Nissan trying to make out it's normal?


I just can't believe Marshall's GTR "specialist":runaway: did not read Nissan's own technical bulletin (not to mention the video explanation from Mizuno son) explaining the clicking noise caused by the 3 different material used on the wheel-rotor-hub assembly and the solution is to take wheels off turn them 180 degrees and use copper grease.:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

KaizerMotor said:


> I just can't believe Marshall's GTR "specialist":runaway: did not read Nissan's own technical bulletin (not to mention the video explanation from Mizuno son) explaining the clicking noise caused by the 3 different material used on the wheel-rotor-hub assembly and the solution is to take wheels off turn them 180 degrees and use copper grease.:chuckle:


Nope that don't work !!!:flame:


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

Steve said:


> Nope that don't work !!!:flame:


In my experience it does. I had around 20-30 cars so far with this and after I used Brembo's copper-grease (much thicker than normal staff) with 150-160Nm on the nuts non of them came back. But maybe I'm just lucky


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Steve said:


> Nope that don't work !!!:flame:


Turn your hearing aid down then...:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

KaizerMotor said:


> In my experience it does. I had around 20-30 cars so far with this and after I used Brembo's copper-grease (much thicker than normal staff) with 150-160Nm on the nuts non of them came back. But maybe I'm just lucky


What I meant was that it doesn't work long term. I have had my car for 4 years (one of the longest owners in the UK) and yes, it goes away when "Copper slipped up" but then comes back when the car is "used" for spirited drive or a track session. I will loook into the Brembo Copper Gease - but the car should not need to be repeatedly treated - design fault Mr Nissan ?


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

Totally agree with Steve! It's OK when you're driving on UK roads and the occasional track day ... having had mine fixed then followed with Alpine passes, Black Forest sweepers and then the Nordschleife ... boy does it start to click!!!



Steve said:


> What I meant was that it doesn't work long term. I have had my car for 4 years (one of the longest owners in the UK) and yes, it goes away when "Copper slipped up" but then comes back when the car is "used" for spirited drive or a track session. I will loook into the Brembo Copper Gease - but the car should not need to be repeatedly treated - design fault Mr Nissan ?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, it clicked so bad that as I say the Marshals stopped me going out on Track at castle Comb!!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Steve said:


> What I meant was that it doesn't work long term. I have had my car for 4 years (one of the longest owners in the UK) and yes, it goes away when "Copper slipped up" but then comes back when the car is "used" for spirited drive or a track session. I will loook into the Brembo Copper Gease - but the car should not need to be repeatedly treated - design fault Mr Nissan ?


Have you tried removing the discs and copperslip the disc bells to hub face, this cured the clicking on mine after I had tried doing the wheel face and using the higher torque settings which didn't work.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Bit of reading for you guys

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164792-clicking-front-wheels-sticky.html

and the link from that thread

Finally Finally Finally - Root Cause of Clickity Clack when Turning - Brakes & Suspension - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi SamboGrove

I know what I will be doing this weekend then!! Or I may wait until it comes back, but thank you for the info.

Again why should we have to do this? Porsche, Ferrari and Lamborghini owners don***8217;t!!!
PS Over 100lbs ft. of torque on a tiny wheel nut is NUT's !!!


----------

